# Tarpon, Bull Reds and Sharks



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

We ran out in the Gulf today scouting for tarpon. It was a little choppy which made them harder to spot. We did however find several large schools of reds and sharks catching several of each. Didn't see any tarpon, weather calms a little they are there!!
I've also been doing some fishing at the Jettys this past week. Trout bites been good.

If your ready to battle some bulls, sharks and tarpon or if you'd rather catch some trout give me a call. I've got Thurs 8th, Friday 9th and Sat 10th available.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 









Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------

